# final stage resistor



## OfficerEd (Jan 16, 2005)

2000 323ci a/c blower fan kicks into full blast on its own even though display shows low setting. Have been told it is the final stage resistor. Has anyone experienced this and if so, is it easy to do on own?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

It's relatively easy. Please use the search button to look up the MANY responses posted to this question in the past. You'll learn all you need to know.


----------



## OfficerEd (Jan 16, 2005)

TD said:


> It's relatively easy. Please use the search button to look up the MANY responses posted to this question in the past. You'll learn all you need to know.


Thank You...sorry for tying up the forum with already answered questions...this site is bigger and has more members than I realized
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

OfficerEd said:


> Thank You...sorry for tying up the forum with already answered questions...this site is bigger and has more members than I realized
> Ed


 No problem. It's just that there are some comprehensive posts already posted in response. There is no guarantee that any re-posted answers will go into as much detail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Also, the final stage resistor is essentially the same and in the same location in the E36, E46 (3-series models) and E39 (5-series) so any hits regarding any of these models are relevant.


----------

